# TIA-Portal: Siemens-Vortrag Zusammenfassung



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Mai 2011)

*----------------EDIT Start von Moderator Volker----------------------------*

In diesem Thread liegen die zusammengetragenen Werke aus folgendem Thread

TIA-Portal: Siemens-Vortrag auf dem Forumtreffen Mai 2011 

Hier hat nur Gehard Bäurle das Recht Beiträge einzustellen.
Alle anderen werde ich gnadenlos und ohne Kommentar löschen.
Wer seinen Senf beitragen möchte soll dies im oben genannten Thread tun.

*----------------EDIT Ende von Moderator Volker----------------------------* 

Hallo,

von manchen Kollegen hier besteht der Wunsch nach einer Zusammenfassung 
der Ergebnis von Vortrag und Diskussion über das neue TIA-Portal.

Wer dabei war und etwas beisteuern kann (weitere Fragen, Tipps, Antworten) 
bitte einfach im Bereich *Diskussion* antworten, ich übertrage die Antworten dann 
immer in diese Zusammenfassung. Vielen Dank für Eure Mitarbeit.

_*1. Wie kann ich mit dem TIA Portal effektiv(er) arbeiten? *_

Allein die Bibliotheksfunktion ist schon ein sehr mächtiges Tool. Darin sollen sich 
SPS, HMI und auch alle anderen Objekte ablegen lassen (z.b. Hardware). Es soll 
damit möglich sein ganze Baugruppen bzw. Module zu einer Anwendung 
zusammenzustellen.

Während bei STEP7 classic die Engineeringdaten mehrfach vorhanden waren und 
entweder manuell oder automatisch abgeglichen wurden, sind die Engineeringdaten 
jetzt innerhalb des TIA-Portals nur einmal vorhanden. 

Schon jetzt gibt es für die SPS und das HMI nur noch eine Datenbasis und je nach
Engineeringtool gibt es eine "Sichtweise". Änderungen im SPS-Editor (z. B. Änderung
eines symbolischen Namen) sind im HMI-Editor sofort zu sehen.

SCADA ist zumindest in weiten Teilen bereits im TIA Portal enthalten. Es fehlen aber 
noch einige Features wie z.B. Redundanz. 

Später kommen noch Motion und Drives.

*Auszug aus den detaillierten Ausführen von Rainer Hönle (Beitrag #31)*

*Bereich Hardwarekonfiguration:*


die richtige CPU wird mit einer Aktion ausgewählt (direkt in "Neues Gerät 
hinzufügen"). Früher mußte eine S7-300 Station angelegt, die Hardware-
Konfiguration geöffnet, eine Profilschiene reinkonfiguriert und dann erst 
konnte man die CPU aussuchen.
um bei einer CPU einen PROFIBUS-Strang mit entsprechenden 
Busparametern zu erstellen, müssen drei Dialogfenster geöffnet werden. 
Man muss jeweils von einem zum nächsten und wieder zurück. In der 
neuen Gerätesicht sind alle (!) Parameter in einer Liste im Eigenschafts-
fenster verfügbar. Dieses Fenster kann ich auch die ganze Zeit offen 
haben, was bei den Dialogen nicht geht, da diese (zumindest zum Teil) 
modal sind.
und auch noch: über den Filter im Hardwarekatalog sieht man nur die 
Komponenten, die man in der aktuellen Station einsetzen kann. Man 
findet die Komponenten einfach schneller.
*Bereich Netzkonfiguration:*


mit dem TIA Portal existiert eine eindeutige Trennung zwischen Geräte-
konfiguration und Netzwerkkonfiguration. In STEP7 classic mußte I/O 
in HWConfig parametriert werden, aber andere Netzwerkrelevante 
Dinge in NetPro. Das ist jetzt besser organisiert. Alles was Vernetzung 
betrifft findet sich in der Netzsicht. Inklusive AS-Interface.
*Bereich Programmierung:* 

Alle Editoren haben jetzt das gleiche Verhalten. Es gibt keine Quellen 
mehr, sondern auch in SCL kann man direkt im Baustein programmieren. 
Das Interface wird in allen fünf Programmiersprachen auf die gleiche 
Weise erstellt.
Intellisense ermöglicht die Auswahl einer Variable (oder Anweisung!) 
direkt an der Verwendungsstelle über die Tastatur. Variablen können 
auch an jeder Stelle im Programm definiert werden. Man muss dafür 
nicht extra in das Interface oder eine Variablentabelle wechseln.
Bausteine können jetzt in beliebigen Unterordnern organisiert werden.
Einfach rechte Maustaste auf Programmbausteine -> "Gruppe hinzufügen".
Damit erreicht man bei großen Projekten wesentlich bessere Transparenz
vor allem die Graphischen Programmiersprachen (KOP, FUP, GRAPH), 
sind nun deutlich "Änderungsfreundlicher". Objekte können einfach 
getauscht oder verschoben werden, ohne dass andere Elemente 
erst gelöscht werden müssen.
es können mittlerweile auch fehlerhafte Bausteine (= rote Zeilen = 
unfertiger Programmcode) gespeichert werden. Das endgültige 
Bearbeiten kann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erfolgen.
*Bereich Bibliothek:*


es können die unterschiedlichsten Elemente aus dem Projektbaum in 
die Bibliothek gelegt werden. Ganze Stationen mit Programm und Symbolik, 
nur die Hardware, einzelne konfigurierte Baugruppen, Symbole, Bausteine, 
etc. Und das sowohl von Steuerungen, als auch HMI in einer Bibliothek. 
Früher war hier nur ein Bruchteil dessen möglich. Und stellt euch mal vor, 
was allein dieser Punkt für neue Möglichkeiten bietet, wenn immer wieder 
gleiche Sequenzen, Komponenten, ... verwendet werden.
*Bereich Online Funktionen:*


Online/Offline Vergleich mit einem Klick
gezieltes Beobachten von bestimmten Instanzen
_*2. Wir der serielle PC-Adapter weiterhin unterstützt*? _

_*3. Welche Baugruppen werden im TIA Portal unterstützt*_?

Stichtag war der 1.10.2007
Alle Baugruppen die da abgekündigt waren kommen auch nicht mehr ins TIA Portal.
Alle Baugruppen müssen aber vor einer Migration mindesten den Firmwarestand habe, 
der zum 1.10.2007 aktuell war.

Beispiel: 
CPU 315-2DP - FW2.0 geht nicht 
CPU 315-2DP - FW2.6 geht
Das das im praktischen Einsatz natürlich seine Tücken hat dürfte klar sein. Das ist 
u.a. auch der Grund, warum das STEP7 (ohne Portal) uns noch sehr lange erhalten 
bleiben wird. 

Es wurde bei der Entwicklung des TIA Portals großer Wert darauf gelegt, dass STEP7 
Classic und das TIA Portal auf einem Rechner parallel koexistieren können.

_Zusatzfrage: Wird das HW-Katalog eventuell mit ältere HW-Versionen erweitert ?_

Das ist unwahrscheinlich. Es musste hier ein Kompromiss gefunden werden, um nicht 
unnötigen Ballast in das TIA Portal mitzuschleppen. 

Es war schon jetzt ein großer Aufwand, dass es überhaupt die Migration gibt. Jeder 
Fall muß einzeln getestet werden. Bis jetzt wurden ca. 100 Mannjahre - Stand heute - 
alleine nur für die Entwicklung der Migration aufgewendet. Hier noch mehr Aufwand zu 
treiben, ginge sehr zu Lasten neuer Funktionen.

_*4. Können mehrere Entwickler gleichzeitig im Projekt arbeiten?* _

Das ist für die Zukunft geplant - mit ein- und auschecken der einzelnen Bausteine 
bzw. Sperren von Bausteinen, die im Moment vom Kollegen bearbeitet werden.

Bis jetzt ist zumindest ein Workaround über die Bibliothek möglich. Bietet natürlich 
noch nicht die Möglichkeiten wie heute bei Klassik, macht es aber zumindest möglich, 
dass mehrere Personen an einzelnen Teilen des Projekts arbeiten und am Ende wird 
alles zusammenkopiert.

Die Anbindung an ein bestehendes SourceSafe-Tool ist im Moment nicht geplant.

_*5. Welche Möglichkeiten Export- und Importmöglichkeiten bietet das *_
_*TIA Portal?*_

Der Import von Quellen ist schon integriert.

Der Export von Bausteinen / Quellen (was und wie genau ist noch nicht bekannt) 
wird es erst ab Version V12 geben.

Bei einer Migration von geschützten Bausteinen bei denen die Quelle fehlt, kann die 
Quelldatei nicht nachträglich importiert werden, sie wird nicht mehr erkannt. Sprich 
alle Quellen müssen vor der Migration im Projekt liegen, der Bausteinschutz wird dann 
durch das TIA Portal automatisch aufgehoben.

Es soll später auch möglich sein "Speichern als Text" auszuwählen. 

Mit Punkt* 6. *geht es unten weiter*.*

_*Herzlich Dank an alle, die "Inhalte" beisteuern:*_

Perfektionist, Rainer Hönle, tnt369, marlob, Paule, IBFS, JesperMP, Ralle, daschris, miami


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Mai 2011)

*6. Gibt es im TIA Portal auch die VBA-Möglichkeiten wie in WinCC V.11


 7. Wie ist das mit dem Know How Protect im TIA Portal
*
Es ist ein Know How Protect integriert, der in der Sicherheit besser ist als der alte 
(Bit im Header über Tools einfach rücksetzbar), aber bisher nicht verschlüsselt.

Der Know How Protect bietet momentan eine "mittlere" Sicherheit, erlaubt aber z. B.
nun das Testen auf der Plcsim. Eine richtige Verschlüsselung (wie seit Classic V5.5 
integriert) wird es erst in zukünftigen Versionen geben.* 

8. Können die Anwendungen des TIA-Portals per Kommandoschnittstelle 
gesteuert werden?

*Eine Kommandoschnittstelle ist geplant, aber es ist noch nicht klar, was damit alles 
möglich sein wird. 
* 
9. Wird SINAUT ST7 in das TIA Portal integriert?

*Ob SINAUT ST7 in seiner jetzigen Form integriert wird ist fraglich. Es wird aber im 
Laufe der Zeit etwas mit ähnlicher Funktionalität im TIA Portal geben.

* 10. Graph
*
Graph ist bereits enthalten und bietet wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten als die "alte"
Graph-Version aus STEP7 classic.

High-Graph gibt es nicht mehr.

* 11. VAT und Kommentarzeilen (Standard-Variablentabelle und eigene 
Variablentabelle)


 12. Aktualdaten und Startwerte
*
Aktualdaten können nun über einen Zwischenpuffer (das Stichwort ist Snapshot) 
auf die Startwerte übernommen werden (einzeln oder mehrere/alle).         

_Zusatzfrage: Vielleicht bleiben sogar die Aktualwerte in der SPS erhalten, wenn 
der DB neu übertragen wird? 
_
Nein, die Werte müssen nach wie vor zurück geschrieben werden. Allerdings geht es 
jetzt (ein bisschen) einfacher, oder sagen wir mal optisch schöner. 

Nicht mehr: 
  Projekt online öffnen > DB kopieren > Offline öffnen > DB einfügen
sondern: 
     DB öffnen > Onlinesicht > Spalte mit den "Momentanwerten"  einblenden > Werte 
kopieren > in Spalte "Aktualwerte" einfügen.  (nicht mit Drag&Drop)

_Da war der das Erzeugen einer Quelle das ultimative Mittel in V5.5, aber wie macht 
man das jetzt, auch so?

_Rechte maustaste auf den DB und dann "Copy as text" und dann in Notepad, 
Word usw.
*
13. Versionen auf- und abwärtskompatibel

*Die Frage hinsichtlich der bei WinCC flexible vermissten n-1*  Kompatibilität soll mit 
dem TIA Portal gelöst werden. Ist aber erst mit der nächsten Version geplant.

*n-1: Derzeit kann man die Projektierung zwar um eine Version niedriger (n-1) als  
Projektdatei abspeichern. Es kann aber keine "(n-1)" Runtime-Datei generiert  und 
auf das Zielgerät übertragen werden. 

* 14. Datentypen WinCC/Flexible

*Die Datentypen im TIA Portal wurden angepasst und vereinheitlicht. Im  Falle von 
WinCC flexible heisst das z.B. dass Char jetzt SInt ist, Byte  USInt, Long wird zu 
DInt, etc. Ist in der Hilfe unter dem Punkt  Migration beschrieben.
* 
15. STRING beobachten

*Das hat ja auf der Vorführung leider nicht so richtig geklappt, darum hat Paule es 
mal probiert: "Man kann die Länge angeben. Als Startwert kann ich dann meinen 
Text eingeben. In der Online Sicht sehe ich dann aber nur maximal 31 Zeichen. Ist 
aber doch schon mal eine Verbesserung oder nicht?"

String_beobachten2.jpg

Die Migration ins TIA Portal funktioniert auch problemlos.

*16. ist der Begriff "optimierter Bausteinzugriff" irgendwann gefallen?*

Nein.

*17. Wann gibt es das TIA Portal als 64-Bit-Version?*

Ist mit SP2 geplant, erscheint voraussichtlich im Herbst 2011.

_*18. Gibt es die neuen Funktionen der S7-1200 auch für die 300/400er?
*_
Eindeutig nein. Das gibt die Systemarchitektur nicht her. Bei einem Nachfolger dann,
aber das ist noch so weit weg, dass nicht darüber gesprochen wurde.

_*19. Warum kann ich keine WinCC flexible-Projekte migrieren?*_

Vermutlich wurde das entsprechende Häkchen bei der Installation des TIA Portals
nicht gesetzt (default: nicht gesetzt):





Wenn man Panels migrieren will, braucht man natürlich auch noch die  entsprechende 
WinCC Edition. Das heisst, für Basic Panels reicht ein  Step 7, da WinCC Basic bereits 
enthalten ist. Für alle anderen Panels  muss es dann schon WinCC Comfort sein. 
Für PC Runtime wird WinCC  Advanced benötigt.

_*20. Gibt es innerhalb des TIA Portal die Möglichkeit, Signale aufzuzeichnen (Trace)?*_

Stand heute ist das nicht geplant, aber der Wunsch wurde notiert.

Auf der 1200er kann man jetzt mit der Funktion "DATALOGCREATE" Daten als CSV-Datei direkt 
auf die Flashkarte schreiben, auch zyklusgenau. Und das Abholen und kann man mit dem 
integrierten Webserver lösen. daschris: "Ist zwar auch ein  Workaround aber ich finde 
recht ressourcenschonend".         

*Interessante Links zum Thema*

Siemens: Programmierung mit STEP 7 V11 mit KOP, FUP, AWL, SCL, Graph

Computer & Automation: Das durchgängige Portal

(übernommen bis Beitrag #27, sowie #68 )

_*Herzlich Dank an alle, die "Inhalte" beisteuern:
*_
Perfektionist, Rainer Hönle, tnt369, marlob, Paule, IBFS, JesperMP, Ralle, daschris, miami, LowLevelMahn


----------



## Andi1706 (17 Februar 2012)

Ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen sehr eingehend mit dem TIA Portal beschäftigt und musste leider feststellen, dass es noch sehr viele "Krankheiten" hat


----------



## xxokiehxx (11 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

brauche dringend für meine prüfung hilfe. habe eine SPS  1200 mit Analogausgabegruppe 0-10v. Mein Zähler gibt mir eine  intigerzahl von 0.0-10.0 raus. welche ich in mein ausgangwort von 0-10v  schreiben möchte, aber die normierung past nicht und mit den bausteine  scale und norm ist es nicht möglich.

er schreibt bei 0.0 ind das ausgangswort w#16#000
                    1.0                               w#16#001
                   10.0                              w#16#00A
die werte sind aber viel zu klein. wie bekomm ich das hin??

Kann mir bitte jemand schnell helfen?


----------



## georgeleo104 (20 Februar 2013)

SCADA ist zumindest in weiten Teilen bereits im TIA Portal enthalten. Es fehlen aber 
noch einige Features wie z.B. Redundanz.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2013)

Hallo leo,
in welchen zusammenhang kommt jetzt deine Aussage?



georgeleo104 schrieb:


> SCADA ist zumindest in weiten Teilen bereits im TIA Portal enthalten. Es fehlen aber
> noch einige Features wie z.B. Redundanz.


----------



## georgeleo104 (21 Februar 2013)

Eindeutig nein. Das gibt die Systemarchitektur nicht her. Bei einem Nachfolger dann,
aber das ist noch so weit weg, dass nicht darüber gesprochen wurde.


----------

